

Heads up Apple, the Intel Netbook is unstoppable - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-10351387-64.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
byoung2
I don't think Apple will let this segment pass it by. There were mp3 players
before the iPod, and smartphones before the iPhone, and they managed to
introduce a new spin on an existing idea and make it sexier and more
expensive. That's what Apple does best.

I wouldn't be surprised if apple releases something in the near future that is
part iPhone, part netbook, part Kindle, part tablet PC, and all Apple. I'm
picturing a 7-9" hi-res touchscreen with 3G/4G/WiFi connectivity, a true Mac
OS (that still runs iPhone apps), built-in webcam/digital camera, GPS, the
works. And because it's Apple, expect to pay a premium for it.

